# Looking at Golden Blunt Texas Stack Logset, anyone with experience or recommendations?



## jeffatus (Sep 23, 2010)

After owning a wood stove in one house, and then a gas insert in another house, we have moved to a new house with an open masonry fireplace.  Unfortunately, I have ruled out a wood insert even though I really loved burnging wood (don't ask, becuase I will not disagree with all the benefits of wood burning, I have just ruled it out).  On the other hand, while we liked flipping a switch for our last gas insert, as well as the heat that it cranked out, it did not give a good flame at all and it was pretty mundane.  That brings me to my visit to a fireplace shop last night.  The lady gave me some good advice and then showed me a Golden Blount Logset that looked amazing.  I know it was no wood stove, but it was among the nicest gas fire I have ever seen.  It had to be operated with the glass doors open, which allowed the heat to really radiate.  I must say that it was the nicest compromise for the situation I find myself in.

That brings me to my question(s):  Does anyone have any experience with Golden Blount Logets?  Do you have any recommendations for this, or any other brand logsets? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webbie (Sep 23, 2010)

Some of those units use a LOT of gas, which can really add up if you use it a lot. My suggestion, if you are not going to get a true gas insert, would be to find a compromise set which uses as little gas as possible yet has a method of radiating heat. Make sure you get REAL experiences from users or accurate data from the maker as far as these things go.


An example is the Duzy from Monesson....
"The DuzyTM Series is a technological breakthrough in vented gas log
design. With the Duzy patented "Natural Flame™" STAINLESS STEEL
burner system, it will provide up to 17,000 Btu of heat into your room at
a cost of up to 35% less than standard vented log systems."

So, it uses less gas (about 1/2 of some sets) and returns more heat into the room. 

If you really want to get the most heat for the $$, consider a DV Gas insert - they start at about $1500, but will provide as much efficiency as a furnace or stove and can operate as a backup in emergency (no electric) scenarios.


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gas logs are DECORATIVE appliances. While they may radiate heat to the immediate surroundings they are also at the same time sucking massive ammounts of air from your house out the flue which ws already heated by your central heat.

Also by mfg requirements the damper will be in a locked open position all the time.


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 5, 2010)

The Blount family makes about the most realistic *logs* you can buy. They actually make the molds from real pieces of wood and hand decorate the details. 

If you are going to be on propane instead of natural gas, I'd suggest getting the Hickory fire instead - the arrangement is more open and will soot less. If you get the new latchtap valve you'll probably have more reliable service. Get the extra ember bed burner, too.

As far as heating goes, the previous comments are spot on. These logs are pretty, but they will flat burn up some gas.

P.S. the Heatmaster stadium burner system with the Blue Ridge Blaze logs will burn less gas and give you about the same visual effect. Tommy Lancaster designed these logs and they are pretty amazing too.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 8, 2010)

I sell the GB logs here.  No service issues and they look great.  I used to sell gas logs from American Gas Logs or something like that.  Looked great but a huge safety hazard.  Another nifty log set are made by a company called Eiklor Flame.


----------

